# Got my Ruffie back.



## deeker (May 8, 2010)

First grouse I killed with a .410 last october.


----------



## scattergun13 (May 8, 2010)

Nice Ruff! And with a smallbore to boot. Well done sir...


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 8, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (May 8, 2010)

Very nice, and with the 410-- even nicer! I did some pheasant hunting in SD a few years ago. Absolutely loved it! No mounts though. We did bring home the breasts and they worked out very good after marinating, wrapping them in bacon an putting them in the smoker. Keep them pics coming!


----------



## Arrowhead (May 9, 2010)

Thats a great trophy with a 410!


----------



## DANOAM (May 11, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (May 15, 2010)

deeker said:


> First grouse I killed with a .410 last october.



Very nice Deeker


----------



## Turkeyslayer (May 15, 2010)

Would love to see more pics


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 17, 2010)

I'm to tough on those birds or my dog is to mount...nice one!


----------



## tree md (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice one!

I have only seen a grouse two or three times in the woods. Scared me so bad when they flushed, I couldn't have got a shot off even if I was hunting them. 

Congrats Deek!


----------

